# 870 ?



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 870 express magnum in 12 ga. It shoots good but isn't the smoothest operating pump action. Is the WINGMASTER 870 a smoother action or are they about the same? I'm thinking of getting a new gun and am considering either the wingmaster or a browning BPS, any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Wingmaster is a better gun than the express no doubt about it. I also have a Browning Pump that I've worn most of blue off that I've duck hunted with for about 15 years. I call it my meat gun. It is ugly but the dang thing shoots so good I can't give it up. I've had shotguns costing many times more but when it comes to shooting birds that is the one I pull out of the closet. I like the BPS. If you like 870 I'd sure recommend the Wingmaster over the Express- there is a reason it is more expensive and worth it..

Gene


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

No question the Wingmaster is smoother than the Express. They hardley seem like they should both be called 870's with how differant they are.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

the 1100 is smoother.......
get an auto loader regards


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> the 1100 is smoother.......
> get an auto loader regards


I would like to have an auto loader, I have had a couple through the years and they weren't dependable. Thats the only reason I'm looking for a pump.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I had a BPS and loved it. Bottom loading and ejecting is easy on your hunting partners.


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

I love my BPS, but it's satin and just too damn pretty to throw in a muddy pirogue for my dog to step on. I used an 870 Express for several years and started using a Nova this year (huge disappointment). The BPS is extremely smooth in comparison. I prefer the top safety as well. The problem with the BPS is the price compared to the budget 870s and Novas. Also, I think the BPS doesn't come in 3.5" for a lot of models, mainly just the synthetic. A nice camoed BPS will easily get into the auto price range.


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

mlp said:


> I would like to have an auto loader, I have had a couple through the years and they weren't dependable. Thats the only reason I'm looking for a pump.


Sounds like you need a Benelli Super Black Eagle II


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Used my Remington 1100 for years without a hiccup and they are a good value for the price.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

drakedogwaterfowl said:


> Sounds like you need a Benelli Super Black Eagle II


 
exactly, but newer autos are not as bad as some older ones use to be


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

With due respect I've probably seen more pumps (mostly the legendary model 12or its 410 version the 42) be short shucked even by experienced pump-o-phile gunners than autos jam, this is especially true if the autos are using decent ammo (most any store bought for most guns), not those shells your cousin Bert loaded up for you.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

My Benelli Vinci is a smooth gun. I used to shoot an 870 express. Benelli is more $$$ but go for it, you wont regret it.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

The BPS is far and away smoother and more refined than even the wingmaster, for just a few more dollars.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

My Benelli Vinci is smooth, the first auto I've owned. I used to shoot with the 870 exp and killed many, but the Vinci is my 1st choice now.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

I never want anything other than my 870 express. It's a workhorse that NEVER lets me down.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

wingmaster is the way to go. My dad gave me one last year and I have no interests in shooting anything else....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the difference between a Remington 870 Express and an 870 Wingmaster is like the difference between a Tahoe and an Escalade...I have both an Express and a Wingmaster and I have spent more time and money trying to make my express work like a WM...never again, next time I will spend the extra money and get the WM


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Try lapping compound. It's an abrasive goop that kinda looks like tooth paste. Work the action with that stuff in there for A WHILE it will smooth things up!!

That being said I prefer Auto loaders or o/u's myself.

Steve


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

The Wingmaster is a much better gun than the Express. I have one that is 30 years old and has never failed. I have used it for a crutch and a push pole. I clean it every time I use it and it could possibbly go another 30 years easily.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I have owned 5, 870s over the years. I purchased my first one in 1977, a 2 ¾ inch Wingmaster that I believe I paid $159.00 for. I currently have 2, a 3 inch Wingmaster and a 3 ½ inch Super Magnum Express that I won at a DU dinner. Mechanically, the actions appear identical, however the 3 ½ inch gun has a little sheet metal bolt extender. It appears to act as a dust cover for the rear portion of the longer ejection port. What seems to separate the two is the finish. The exterior of the Wingmaster is “clearly” the better finish. It isn’t even close. Internally, apart from the bolt, which, on the Wingmaster is polished to a high gloss almost chrome like finish, it is harder to see or distinguish a difference.


----------

